# How many bands do you all have?



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

To be honest I think I'm pretty lucky. I haven't got all that many ducks or geese but so far I have two goose bands, and 1 duck band. The funny thing is I've only shot seven geese. Just curious on how many bands you folks have been lucky enough to aquire.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

So far I have 2 duck bands and no geese.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

:x 0!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't have one. If I get one, the low number I've acquired will make it that much more special for me. That bird or birds will be on the wall.... I figure they band a lot of Mallards right?? So hopefully eventually, the late season spots I have lined up will produce for me... at least thats my theory. :lol:


----------



## chuckler (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got two bands back to back...one Mallard and one Gadwall in 2000 & 2001. Since then, and a few hundred ducks & geese later....nada.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ABIG FAT 0 for me. i will proubly not ever get a band. but that ok.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

So after hearing some of your numbers I'm thinking I am pretty **** lucky. I've probably only shot 100 ducks in my life and 7 geese. 3 bands isn't to shabby.

Keep shooting fellas They'll come. By the way they have all come from utah and none of them from the gsl.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

I have seven.

4 Geese all local birds.

1 Pintail from Saskatchewan
1 Gadwall from Oregon
1 Mallard from Alberta

I am on a dry spell for ducks none last year or this. Also no goose bands yet this year.


----------



## skybuster (Nov 1, 2007)

I have 9 geese  0 ducks


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

5 geese and 3 ducks. Its neat to see them banding a few more around here now days.


----------



## yodey44 (Sep 26, 2007)

2 goose bands and 1 duck band on a redhead shot this year. banded in alberta. it took me 22 years to get my first duck band.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

zip notta nothin! I just started hunting ducks last year so i am not that sad about it. would be nice to get one though. So right now its ducks about 200, Carson big fat 0


----------



## Norm (Sep 26, 2007)

One greenhead banded in MT.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

I have 0. And I have been hunting for over 20 yrs. Every year they band more and more birds. My odds are only getting better.


----------



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)

One Mallard from Montana


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

I have got a big old goose egg. I have killed a hundred and something ducks and about 10 geese. I have seen guys get bands that were hunting with me though. My cousin and his buddy both got a goose with a band out of the same flock and my other cousin got one on a hen pinny a few years ago.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Picked up my 13th goose bad this morning and I have two duck bands


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I have 1 band from a mallard I shot last year. I probably only shot 45-50 ducks last season. It was banded in alberta.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

5 duck and 5 geese. haven't got a duck band in about 3years this coming january. so hopefully pretty soon.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

two duck bands from greenheads killed in the exact same spot four years apart. one from alberta, and one from colorado


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

None.... not too worried about it. Actually, you just said bands right?? Not duck or goose? My first ever chukar had four leg bands.... thats right. Four. I know... it doesn't count but it was cool as a "first".


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

The first two geese I ever shot were banded, since then I haven't shot another goose band. I did get a duck band last year.


----------



## yodey44 (Sep 26, 2007)

3 bands for me, 2 local geese and a drahe redhead banded in alberta that i shot this year


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

XXXXVII. No duck bands. 10Tenner


----------

